# Book idea, publish?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Amazon.com : Self-Publish with Us

Look here for some ideas on self-publishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## LOL4equine (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi! I'm interested in publishing a book of my own, so I've done some research. You may want to look into Lulu (Self Publishing, Book Printing and Publishing Online - Lulu). It allows you to self-publish your book, chose the price so you can get however much profits you want, and you do not have to pay anything (let me explain). You upload a PDF of your story, formatted and everything, to their site and design a cover*. You have the option to keep it private, or you can sell it. If you decide to sell it, they'll assign an ISBN number to your book and get it onto Amazon, and I believe Barnes and Noble as well. You can also create an e-book of it for sale for Nooks and Kindles. They subtract the cost of printing the book and the money they want to keep for themselves, then you receive your profits by PayPal or check, so you basically don't have to pay for anything unless you choose to use one of their programs that cost.

For fun, you may want to do NaNoWriMo (NA = National NO = Novel WRI = Writing MO = Month), where you write 50,000 words in November every year. Or you can do Camp NaNoWriMo, one of which is coming up in July and that I'm participating in, and you can choose a word count that you're shooting for from 10,000+ words, if I understand it correctly.

I hope you do well! 

* - Be careful, when creating a cover, that you use a photo that you're allowed to use. If you do not, you risk being sued. I would suggest using a royalty-free image site like Fotolia, which has discounts especially for Lulu users, Dreamstime, or others.


----------

